# Father & Son Charged With Killing Bear & Cubs in Den



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

deepwoods said:


> Looks like the son got off easy and why do I suspect the Dad will poach again????


Nah, according to CNN, his "poaching gear" has been confiscated...



> Andrew Renner, 41, will spend three months in jail, pay a $9,000 fine, forfeit his boat, truck, firearms and poaching gear


You can't just walk into Bass Pro and buy that stuff...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

River raider said:


> I'm sorry, I was simply asking a question. Politics has nothing to do with it.


You're entitled to ask any questions you want. I agree it's a shame.

Now about the Father and son killing a sow and cubs _in a den no less_. I don't think 3 months is long enough.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I think it's a good sign they called it poaching gear, and not hunting gear.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

So am I understanding this right guys. They were out skiing and ran across this denned up sow w/cubs by chance, and shot all.

Would this all been legal if not with cubs? Dont seem like a denned up bear would be legal..period..no excuse. Opportunity killing in the worst way. Dirtbags imo.

Im gonna have to take a look at Alaska's bear season and regs.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Quack Addict said:


> Nah, according to CNN, his "poaching gear" has been confiscated...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't just walk into Bass Pro and buy that stuff...


Kudos to the Alaskan judiciary! That's unfortunately far more serious than what our Michigan courts give to poaching scumbags for egregious offenses.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Nostromo said:


> I think it's a good sign they called it poaching gear, and not hunting gear.


Absolutely not. Viewed through the lens that about half the population has no clue about hunting or legal methods of take, I disagree. Injects flavor that one can run out to a poaching store and buy poaching gear. 

"Hey... Why is poaching gear legal? We need to outlaw all poaching gear." So, what exactly is "poaching gear"?

Same wordsmithing the LSM uses to define guns, "rich people", "racism", etc. 

I'd much rather it said "equipment used to poach". 

Sorry to the thin skinned for peeing in your Cherios but the linked article is very political in nature. By simple word choice.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I worry about what all the people that have never hunted will think. I hope they realize those people were not hunters.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

wpmisport said:


> I worry about what all the people that have never hunted will think. I hope they realize those people were not hunters.


Clearly they were skiers.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Nostromo said:


> Clearly they were skiers.


That was their poaching gear. 

L & O


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Liver and Onions said:


> That was their poaching gear.
> 
> L & O


As you like.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I saw the video recently of these 2 scum bags poaching them bears on YouTube. Makes me sick!!


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/27/us/alaskan-father-and-son-bear-killings-trnd/index.html
> 
> I guess they missed seeing the camera.
> 
> L & O


POS. Gives real men and hunters a bad name and he's neither. Unfortunately his son will be a by product of what raised him. Too bad.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

To be honest, I've read this same story NOT thru CNN. It's all true. No political attachments in this story. The only thing not clear is why he did it. Hibernating bears don't attack skiers. Like reading a Rape story. Mother and daughter raped in home by intruder. Hey, let's not be too quick to judge. Maybe the Intruders thought it was their house and just wanted to get frisky !!! Come On !!!
IQUOTE="River raider, post: 7165123, member: 112934"]The absolute worst thing a man can do is go through life with a closed mind. An open mind will lead to better bear hunting as well as all other species hunting. Best of luck.[/QUOTE]


----------

